# wardrobe conversion



## pixie (Apr 17, 2013)

Hey Guys,
whilst I was living in a share house my snake fluffy (coastal carpet) was being babysat by a mate.
Now I'm in a rental and have talked my very reluctant housemate into allowing Fluffy into the house.
I am wanting to build fluffy a new home and i was thinking a wardrobe conversion.
I'm a bit stumped on the heating requirements on something tall like that (especially in Melb)
What are the heating panels like? how/where should i mount the heat panel(s)/light(s)?
please help!
thanks
Pixie


----------



## Snowballlz (Apr 17, 2013)

I'm just starting a wardrobe conversion and I'm going to use halogen downlights for light and a hot spot up the top on a shelf/branch and depending on how the temps hold up I'll probably add a heat cord tile shelf thingy or put a ceramic bulb fitting in to up the ambient temps. I haven't been able to find what the usual heat gradients are in taller enclosures, I'm sure if u can get a hot spot in the 30's and down the bottom is mid/low 20's shouldn't be a problem in a taller enclosure. I could be wrong though I am only new to this DIY stuff and reps in general.


----------



## pixie (Apr 18, 2013)

my ~vague~ plan was - ceramic heat globe (top RH corner) with shelf below it for basking (thinking of mounting a heat panel to the underneath of that) - i'm not sure how close to the ceramic globe yet, was hoping for someone experienced to comment (no offence). i was going to install a UV light on the top as well (probably long tube rather than compact) and a 2nd shelf about 1/3 of the way up..
was thinking of mounting thermostat 2/3 of the way up and setting it to ~30deg. and hoping to locate a forking branch to reach both the shelves..
I was contemplating using "salt dough" to make a rock-hide thing for the floor and maybe basket-shaped things for the shelves.

sound okay?

also, would you do perspex or glass, the pros of perspex is its cheaper and doesn't shatter, but scratches.. glass doesn't scratch but its costly and can shatter. I will be removing the louvres from the wardrobe and probably just drilling and screwing the perspex in from the back.


----------



## Ash1990 (Apr 18, 2013)

I converted a wardrobe, 3 door silky oak
From this:











To this:












Heat mat under the hide in the corner and the heat lamp up the top near the basking shelf. There is a fluro attached to the inside wall above the doors for normal light to view her majesty when she comes out.


----------



## Snowballlz (Apr 18, 2013)

Omg that is huge for just one snake. It is the same size as what I have and I'm splitting it into 3 enclosures, granted one of those is going to be small at only 90Hx45x45. If I had the room though... the things I would build haha


----------



## pixie (Apr 19, 2013)

Thats epic!!!!


----------



## pixie (Apr 19, 2013)

did you use glass or perspex?
I don't have kids but I've been told that perspex is harder for kids to fall through/break.
I'm still not sure what i want to use. Glass is nicer, looks better, doesn't scratch but i'm not sure how i'd go putting it in.
perspex is scratch-able and stuff, but its easier and future-kid-proof


----------



## BDkeeper (Apr 19, 2013)

pixie said:


> did you use glass or perspex?
> I don't have kids but I've been told that perspex is harder for kids to fall through/break.
> I'm still not sure what i want to use. Glass is nicer, looks better, doesn't scratch but i'm not sure how i'd go putting it in.
> perspex is scratch-able and stuff, but its easier and future-kid-proof


Perspex is better if you have kids and they like to knock on it or run into it and its also shatter proof unlike glass but it gets scratched easier


----------



## pixie (Apr 19, 2013)

BDkeeper said:


> Perspex is better if you have kids and they like to knock on it or run into it and its also shatter proof unlike glass but it gets scratched easier



what thickness would you suggest for a similar application to the wardrobe above?


----------



## pixie (Apr 19, 2013)

Ash1990 - does your snake try to get out when you clean the enclosure? Also what kind of paint did you use in the interior?


----------



## BDkeeper (Apr 19, 2013)

pixie said:


> what thickness would you suggest for a similar application to the wardrobe above?


Um I used 0.4 in my 80 x 60 but something like that maybe 1.0 to 1.5 cm thick at a guess


----------



## pixie (Apr 20, 2013)

sorry to be a pest - the wardrobe i got as a freebie didn't pan out for fluffy's house.
was wondering if this would be okay in size for an adult coastal
ANEBODA Wardrobe - IKEA
thanks


----------



## pixie (Apr 23, 2013)

Ash- what did you use to secure your branches?

Sent from my HTC One XL using Tapatalk 2


----------



## treeofgreen (Apr 23, 2013)

Fully stealing that idea pixie!! that is a really cheap start to an enclosure haha. That would be perfect for a coastal. 

With branches, i usually secure by drilling from the outside in through the side walls then into the flattened end of the branch/log. Woodscrews sit flush when done and if you really want you can get those little screw cover things that stick on so it all looks neat.


----------



## mudgudgeon (Apr 23, 2013)

Pixie, I agree, its a cheap base for an enclosure. 

Disadvantage I see is the wide frame on the doors blocks a lot of the view into the cabinet, also looks like the doors have white glass?


----------



## pixie (Apr 23, 2013)

Its an opaque plastic-y thing... Cutting it out with a Stanley knife and attaching the perspex to the inside of the door.. found a place to pre-drill my perspex cause I was scared of breaking it... Also the back of the wardrobe is typical Ikea very thin backing... I've got a cheap bit of pine to run down the seam on the outside to help with stability  i agree the doors aren't perfect and if I had more time i'd have hunted a better wardrobe however the thick borders could be thinned out if you had a jigsaw/router thinggo and were so inclined.. but I'm not experienced with power tools and this was a fairly easy choice for someone of my level of DIY experience.


Sent from my HTC One XL using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pixie (Apr 23, 2013)

How would you go about securing bamboo? I found bamboo poles at Bunnings really cheap - no idea how to attach it tho! I'm not a DIY-er... Can do flatpacks well, tho 

Sent from my HTC One XL using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pixie (Apr 25, 2013)

ZOMFG - it is almost complete!!!
life lesson: Stick to science and next time get your twin sister's husband to do it for you!


----------



## Becca-Marie (Apr 26, 2013)

Pixie - keen to see pics

Sent from my LG-P690f using Tapatalk 2


----------

